
Inside Netflix’s Plan to Boost Streaming Quality - drdrey
http://variety.com/2015/digital/news/netflix-better-streaming-quality-1201661116/
======
davidf18
Already submitted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10734974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10734974)

